# (Windows) Authentication VON einer Java-App aus.



## KNeuhaus (23. Apr 2008)

Hi,

so, Suche bemüht und auch schon ein paar Sachen im Netz gelesen, komme aber nicht wirklich weiter.

Es geht um Folgendes:

- webapp unter Tomcat5 muss Dateien kopieren
-> auf Verschiedene Pfade/Rechner
-> Hierzu kann es für jeden Rechner eine eigene oder domänen-basierte Authentifizierung geben.

Heisst, ich möchte x Profile anlegen können, die dann Netzwerkpfad (z.b. \\pc2\freigabe1) und Authentifizierung enthalten, also Username & Password, evtl. Domänenbasiert, also + Angabe der Domäne.

Ich habe viel herausgefunden was man machen kann, damit so eine Anmeldung an der Java-Anwendung oder WebApplication selbst klappt. Hier soll sich aber meine Application an anderen Rechnern authentifizieren und auf eine Freigabe eine Datei kopieren.

Hierbei kann es vorkommen, daß ich pro Profil verschiedene Authentifizierungen habe, weil die Zielrechner nur lokale Benutzer haben.

die ganzen JAAS beispiele habe ich schon gesichtet, meisst gehts dann aber nur mit einem Java-VM-Parameter, der beim Start angegeben wird und sich nur auf 1 Rechner bezieht (jaas.conf und jaas.policy).

Hat da jemand etwas Hilfestellung oder sowas in der Richtung schonmal gemacht ???

Danke.


----------



## sliwalker (29. Apr 2008)

Hi,

Domänenkonten sind mit LDAP zugreifbar.
Java kann LDAP 

greetz
SLi


----------



## maki (29. Apr 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic67734_urlconnection-via-proxy-authentification.html


----------

